# Το ουδέτερο άρθρο με αρσενικά ουσιαστικά



## avalon2004

Γεια!

Ακόμα μια απάντηση ζητάω από εσάς!

Γιατί είναι ουδέτερο το οριστικό άρθρο εδώ;

"*Έρωτα*_ (αρσ.)_ ή *πόλεμο *_(αρσ.)_, τι ζητάς απ'*τα* δυο;" 

(και, ναι, μ΄αρέσει το τραγούδι της Άννας Βίσση/Goin Through!)

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.


----------



## parakseno

μήπως είναι κάτι οπως

"τι ζητάς από αυτά τα δυο (πράγματα)"


----------



## minicooper

καλημερα,
χωρις να εχω ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις γραμματικης, νομιζω οτι συμβαινει επειδη, παρολο που ειναι αρσενικα, αναφερεται σ'αυτα τα δυο σαν επιλογες/πραγματα. 
πχ τον ρωταει, "τι ζητας? τον ερωτα ή τον πολεμο?" πρεπει να διαλεξεις ενα απο αυτα τα δυο *πραγματα*............ 
γιατι δεν μπορει να πει "τι ζητας απ'*τους* δυο?" 
σημαινει τελειως διαφορετικο πραγμα, σαν να ζητας κατι απο τον ερωτα ή τον πολεμο!!!

sorry, που δεν μπορω να βοηθησω περισσοτερο...


----------



## ireney

Το νέο μας μινικουπεράκι λέει ότι δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες γνώσει γραμματικής αλλά απάντησε τόσο καλά όσο και μια φιλόλογος! 

Και ο παράξενος φίλος από τη Ρουμανία βλέπω ότι πιάνει πουλιά στον αέρα.

Άσχετο: Περιέργως πως μου αρέσει κι εμένα αυτό το τραγούδι.


----------



## parakseno

ireney said:


> Και ο παράξενος φίλος από τη Ρουμανία βλέπω ότι πιάνει πουλιά στον αέρα.



 errr... hihi... τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "πίανω πουλιά στον αέρα" (κατά κυριολεξία, νομίζω ότι είναι "catch birds on flight"). Είτε είπα κατί καλό, είτε είπα μαλα**ες... (αν και, ελπίζω είναι το πρώτο περίπτωση).


----------



## minicooper

Κατα Κυριολεξια Οντως Σημαινει Αυτο, Αλλα Επισης Ειναι Εκφραση Που Σημαινει Οτι Εισαι Πολυ Εξυπνος Και Καταλαβαινεις Κατι Πολυ Γρηγορα......


----------



## minicooper

Γιατι Αραγε Μου Εβγαλε Κεφαλαιο Το Πρωτο Γραμμα Καθε Λεξης????? Τα Εγραψα Ολα Μικρα....


----------



## parakseno

> Κατα Κυριολεξια Οντως Σημαινει Αυτο, Αλλα Επισης Ειναι Εκφραση Που Σημαινει Οτι Εισαι Πολυ Εξυπνος Και Καταλαβαινεις Κατι Πολυ Γρηγορα......



 τότε δεν είπα...errr... ανοησίες! ΚΑΙ έμαθα κάτι καινούργιο! τέλειο!


----------



## avalon2004

καγώ (ή μάλλον κι εγώ...τ΄Αρχαία Ελληνικά μπήκε στο μυαλό μου!) έμαθα κάτι καινούργιο- _πιάνω πουλία στον αέρα_...τι εκπληκτική έκφραση!
Καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά τώρα επειδή αν είναι "τους δυο" σημαίνει κάτι σαν "what do you seek FROM them"  ενώ το ουδέτερο άρθρο αλλάζει το νόημα, επομένως σημαίνει "which OF THE TWO are you seeking?"...


----------



## minicooper

exactly dear avalon2004.................

and additionally (if you don't know this already) another expression that fits the case that you learned two things "in one" is: 
"μ'έναν σμπάρο δυό τριγώνια" 
literarelly "with one gunshot you have 2 birds down"............ 
meaning "with one action you get double profit" !!!!!!!


----------

